# [OT] Matrix

## koma

Chi ha visto il tre? Io l'ho visto ora... in una parola lo descriverei come il miglior film che ho visto.

----------

## Peach

ho letto critiche discordanti...

aspetto di vederlo alla fine è l'unico modo per sapere com'è  :Wink: 

----------

## innovatel

Dovrei andare sabato e non stò più nella pelle. Le critiche sono molto buone. Il voto minimo sentito è un otto.

Unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che il tg ha detto che dato il finale sarà forse possibile un 4° episodio.

bho ... lo scopriremo solo vivendo.

----------

## codadilupo

l'unica cosa che mi sento di dire, su un film che non ho visto, e che ho comunque intenzione di vedere, é che il secondo capitolo aveva ben poco* a che fare con il primo, e dal terzo mi aspetto più o meno che segua la stessa strada, visto che sono stati girati in contemporanea.

* ESEMPIO: dai, zion nel primo sembra una piccola comunità di 300/400 ribelli pseudo-anarchici, che lotta per la libertà: nel secondo é una megalopoli di discotecari, ma andiamo !   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## Peach

ecco l'unica cosa buona che ho sentito è che pare sia migliore del secondo al di là della comunità di ravers  :Laughing: 

----------

## Aleksandra

Credo che il num.2 vada visto, non foss'altro per un monitor in cui si legge ssh -l root!!!   :Very Happy:   finalmente......

E intanto aspetto con ansia il num.3!

----------

## innovatel

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> * ESEMPIO: dai, zion nel primo sembra una piccola comunità di 300/400 ribelli pseudo-anarchici, che lotta per la libertà: nel secondo é una megalopoli di discotecari, ma andiamo !  

 

se ricordi bene nel 2 morpheus dice : "da quando abbiamo neo negli ultimi 6 mesi abbiamo liberato più gente che in tutto il resto" (o simili. era quando stava aprlando della profezia)

ricordi?

----------

## codadilupo

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> se ricordi bene nel 2 morpheus dice : "da quando abbiamo neo negli ultimi 6 mesi abbiamo liberato più gente che in tutto il resto" (o simili. era quando stava aprlando della profezia)
> 
> ricordi?

 

si', va bene, pero' il rave party proprio non mi convince  :Wink:  !!!

E' un problema ermeneutico, il mio: o sei una masnada di liberatori, o sei una masnada di discotecari: non mi pare si sposino bene, le due cose  :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## Peach

In Matrix 4 si terrà il RAVE NATION con un DJ set ricco di Sequencer, DrumMachines e Mixer, 

un evento a cui pochi nn vorrebbero partecipare  :Laughing: 

----------

## koma

chi di voi dopo che rischia il culo tutto il giorno in cerca di ammazzare dei programmi dopo nn ha vogla di divertirsi un po'? Beh io andreia  ballare nn so voi  :Smile: 

----------

## innovatel

Pure io andrei a ballare. le mie notti tecno non  me le risparmio appena posso  :Very Happy: 

e poi scusa ... purea zion .... faranno ....  :Very Happy:  ... e si riproducono. E poi non hanno mai detto se il tempo a Zion è uguale a quello terrestre o delel navi ... magari è per quello che la popolazioneaumenta a dismisura  :Very Happy: 

ok, cavolata detta ... a lavurà  :Sad: 

 :Sad:  ho una windows form  che mi aspetta ... che palle  :Sad: 

----------

## micron

Io l'ho visto e devo dire che è proprio una storia matta!  :Very Happy: 

Non è sicuramente all'altezza del primo (che resta ovviamente il migliore), ma merita moolto di più del secondo (non che ci voglia molto  :Wink: ).

Gli effetti speciali sono spettacolari e la trama non è così male.

Peccato che, come diceva innovatel, il finale lasci pensare ad un quarto episodio  :Confused: 

----------

## neon

/me Critico cinematografico  :Cool: 

Il primo è carino, la storia è originale e gli permette di fare "polpette" incredibili (tipo schivare proiettili, volare e compagnia bella), che in altri film non avrebbero senso.

Il secondo a me non è piaciuto per niente, davvero non ho capito il senso di alcuni personaggi ed in generale di tutta la parte con la cucinotta, il merocoso, i vampiri ( :Question:   :Question:   :Question: ) che secondo me stanno lì a caso. E poi il finale "To Be Continued" è una pugnalata...

Spero che il terzo riesca a mettere una pezza, almeno uno si gode quei 20sec di effetti speciali che gli sono costati miliardi e mesi  :Smile: 

 *micron wrote:*   

> Peccato che, come diceva innovatel, il finale lasci pensare ad un quarto episodio 

 

Oddio... spero di no... non credo di riuscire a sopportarne un'altro  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## _jd

veramente Persefone non è la cucinotta, ma Monica Bellucci...e siamo su una categoria infinitamente superiore....e scusa se è poco....  :Wink: 

magari riguardatelo...

----------

## neon

ups  :Surprised:  errore di distrazione... cmq bel culo

----------

## bld

boh a me e' piaciutto come storie e come fine la trovo originale

non l'avevo pensata a dire il vero.. 

E poi la bellucci si e' troppo superiore .. a tutte pio o meno...

cmq. Credo che la gente al di fuori del mondo dei computer .. in generale

gente che non sa manco cosa sia il codice sorgente.. non credo

possa capire tantissimo di matrix.. Piu che altri gli pare una pura invenzione senza nessuna base. Invece non e' proprio cosi..

----------

## comio

Il secondo va visto anche per il fabbricante di chiavi... praticamente è il Certification Authority del film!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## innovatel

finale a parte del secondo è bello dai

i gemelli fantasmi son fatti bene e poi ... l'inseguimento ... sbavvvvvv  :Very Happy: 

si si...la bellucci ispira...ma io preerisco trinity : sbav :

----------

## koma

visto che è un ot ... e romai che ci sono vi faccio notare una cosa rifletteteci bene prima di rispondere... 

Guardate Matrix e Terminator ... non notate delle strane somiglianze?  :Very Happy:  Eppure terminator l'han capito tutti solo che matrix è MOLTO + incasinato con ua trama molto + fitta e appassionante almeno per me  :Smile:  Commentate pure  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *koma wrote:*   

> Commentate pure 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Coda

----------

## neon

 *koma wrote:*   

> Guardate Matrix e Terminator ... non notate delle strane somiglianze? 

 

Mmm... che pirla...

Com'è che non avevo mai pensato al fatto che neo poteva essere un robot mandato dal futuro per sterminare la razza umana? Ora mi quadra tutto  :Razz: 

----------

## koma

WhahwAhWHa no mi riferivo alla dominazione delle macchine alla distruzione della razza umana o quasi con una resistenza il protagonista oltretutto fa uso di alcune macchine programmate (oracolo) per aiutarlo.

Dai qualcosina c'è. Tanto che è stato confessato dai fratelli wackoski su un giornale americano (nn ricordo quale l'ho visto in una trasmissione televisiva) durante un'intervista.

Non uccidetemi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## julius malchovitch

Erano anni che non vedevo un film così brutto, noioso e pieno di luoghi comuni. Decisamente sullo stesso binario del secondo. Gli effetti speciali per quanto belli non fanno più effetto. Sono usati troppo e sono pacchiani.

Da me i wachowski non prenderanno più nemmeno un centesimo.

----------

## Benve

purtroppo sono daccordo con julius malchovitch

che delusione   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Spacerabbit

Ho visto solo i primi due.

Il primo è un capolavoro (anche per le trovate tecniche tipo le 100 macchine digitali che danno l'effetto di tempo bloccato), fantastica la storia, e a mio parere bravi tutti gli attori, riescono a restare nel loro ruolo, senza strafare, con umiltà. 

Il secondo mi ha deluso molto: esistono già troppe versioni di Superman!!!

Il problema non è tanto se sia possibile che zion abbia raggiunto dimensioni da metropoli, o se il divertimento ufficiale sia un  techno-rave-postatomico, cose che mi possono anche andar bene, quanto piuttosto una carenza tecnica: non ci sono novità dal punto di vista tecnico, e fare un film di fantascienza con i mezzi cinematografici a disposizione oggi non è certo un'impresa impossibile...neo ha perso quella spontanea insicurezza, e ora sembra fingere di voler fare il modesto. I temi trattati sono esattamente gli stessi: l'amore che riesce a vincere sulla morte, l'umanità che vince sulle macchine....ma senza più quella spontaneità che mi era tanto piaciuta del primo film....insomma per me il secondo è un polpettone trito e ritrito ... 

Che poi essendo amante del genere mi sia gasata nel leggere il "root" del monitor di trinity (cfr post di Aleksandra) e che  probabilmente se mi capitasse vedrei anche il terzo, il quarto....etc etc , è un altro discorso: resto comunque delusa da reload.

----------

## teknux

mi aggiungo e vi porto un po' OT   :Twisted Evil: 

il primo è sicuramente interessante, soprattutto per me che non sono appassionato di fantascenza effetti speciali e dintorni vari. l'idea di un mondo simulato dalle macchine è accattivante e se non altro il film è apprezzabile per i motivi citati da Spacerabbit: buoni attori, poche esagerazioni, uso pacato di effetti speciali, bellissimi ma usati quando necessari  :Wink: 

il secondo ammetto di averlo visto perchè avevo sentito la storia che c'era nmap in azione e un vecchio exploit di ssh. da quel punto di vista è stato curato, anche se l'ho vista una bella *leccata* agli smanettoni. la parte pseudo-filosofico-ontologica di una gigantesca matrice che *preveda* un numero enorme di combinazioni e scelte potenzialmente possibili da parte di una persona è affascinante. ma tutto quell'abuso di effetti speciali, polpettonate d'amore smielato in stile "titanic cyberpunk" è ridicola. 

infine qualche nota polemica (l'OT): questa neo moda di fare i "film a puntate" comincia a darmi fastidio non poco, anche perchè vedo che anche altri registi (anche il mio amato Tarantino) con la scusa che il film è troppo lungo, lo tagliano. dove diavolo sono finite le capacità di sintesi? e soprattutto: dobbiamo temere un non lontano futuro cinematografico composto da telefilm?

non mi andrò a vedere il terzo episodio di matrix e nemmeno Kill Bill di Tarantino, aspetterò i "cofanetti" in DVD o per sfregio li acquisterò dal "marocchino" o meglio ancora me li scaricherò dalla rete. l'arte, in questo caso cinematografica, va premiata ma l'essere preso in giro no...

saluti,

tek

----------

## silian87

dico anche io la mia: Il primo e' fantastico ed innovativo, bellissima trama e molti effetti speciali.

Il secondo non regge le trama del primo, troppi effetti speciali e poca trama, comunque vedibile, se non fosse per il finale, che non e' degno del suo nome (nemmeno i simpson quando fanno la pubblicità in mezzo ad un episodio finiscono in quel modo). Il terzo secondo me e' meglio del secondo di sicuro, perche' chiarisce dei fatti che non si capivano volto (vedi architetto e neo che distrugge le seppie anche se e' nel mondo reale solo con la mano). Comunque rimangono sempre delle stranezze, cioè come faccia neo a vedere tutto da cieco ed a distruggere seppie se e' nel mondo reale, poi perche' diavolo non lo hanno tenuto a zion neo, che cosi' distruggeva tutte le seppie, poi perche' non hanno lasciato una nave a zion per distruggere con l'impulso elettro-magnetico le seppie... etc....etc... Per il resto non e' male, a parte la scena copiata dal primo episodio (ascensore-->guardie-->combattimento tra le colonne-->trinity fa le stesse mosse del primo episodio.....). Troppo critico? 

P.S.:Il finale del 3 è piu' "finale" del finale del 2, ma io credo che presupponga un 4 episodio, se no è uno schifo"!

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Trifaux666

 *micron wrote:*   

> Io l'ho visto e devo dire che è proprio una storia matta! 
> 
> Non è sicuramente all'altezza del primo (che resta ovviamente il migliore), ma merita moolto di più del secondo (non che ci voglia molto ).
> 
> Gli effetti speciali sono spettacolari e la trama non è così male.

  sono perfettamente d'accordo.

 *micron wrote:*   

> Peccato che, come diceva innovatel, il finale lasci pensare ad un quarto episodio 

  secondo me la storia completa il ciclo di cui parlava l'architetto nel secondo, ma non so... fate voi  :Smile:  probabile che ci si anche un quarto.

----------

## faber

le macchine che accettano di togliere gli uomini dai campi non esistono ne in cielo ne in terra

non ci credo

no

non mi convincerete mai

ho detto mai

mai

andate via

scio'

ho tifato per le macchine fino alla fine, dannati schifosi

----------

## MyZelF

Il quarto episodio è già qui:

http://www.matrix-xp.com/

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

ahhahaha che cacolata hahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Alakhai

Mha per quanto mi riguarda, in ordine:

I)STUPENDO, in primis è Originale figa l'idea, intrippa na cifra e sa stupirti come film, effetti speciali nuovi

II)DELUSIONE TOTALE, hanno cercato a tutti i costi di creare una nuova storia o come dire di allungare il brodo per appunto creare una nuova storia in attesa del 3

III)DISCRETO, Prevedibile, effetti speciali oramai troppo usati, combattimento alla dragonbaal, e poi baaaaaaaasta potevano risparmiarsi un'altro messaggio publicitario per matrix4, di pro ha che finalmente muore qualcuno e non resuscita  :Twisted Evil:  pochi colpi di scena

tanta azione, tuttavia indubbiamente superiore al secondo ma nettamente inferiore al primo

il 4 non credo lo andrò a vedere, sempre se uscirà

----------

## Leonzio

Sono nuovo in questo forum e in questa comunità.

Essendo questo thread OT, penso di poter dire qualcosa di più di una richiesta d'aiuto.

Una sola cosa e per favore.

Andate a vedere altri film prima di parlare di film belli.

Chi ha fatto il paragone tra Matrix (tutta la "saga") e Terminator (1) ha fatto un  torto a quel film anni '80, che non è certamente un "bel" film, ma solo un film di cassetta con qualche idea dentro. A questo proposito, invece, un film molto interessante e bello, ma che è stato percepito come altamente fruibile e di cassetta dal pubblico (ne hanno fatto anche il classico seguito per questo), è 1997: Fuga da New York, regia di John Carpenter (1981). A chi comprende la parlata americana lo consiglio vivamente in llingua originale (così da sentir pronunciare il nome vero del protagonista che è Snake Plissken e non Iena  :Wink: ).

Mi viene quasi da piangere quando sento i ragazzi giovani che parlano di Matrix come di un film bello e tanto "difficile".

E' un pastrocchio pseudointellettualistico e facilone, di quelli che pensano di dire molto ma che, stringi stringi, dicono poco, nulla e male, perché supportati da un retaggio culturale di bassissimo profilo.

Il bello dei Matrix, se si vuole, sono gli effetti speciali (che alla lunga scocciano, però) e come ha detto qualcuno, Nmap in primo piano (anche se per pochi attimi)!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hardskin1

dai raga, fondamentalmente il destino dell'umanita' si riduce ad un scontro a Tekken. No, diavolo avete notate che a guardare il duello finale sembra un anime giapponese?

----------

## gatiba

Matrix 1 era accettabile ...

Matrix 2 una cagata con i soliti effetti sbomboloni ripetuti per 2 ore di film e con digressioni pseudo-intellettuali incasinate e senza senso, del resto se uno come Casarini ha citato frasi del film nei suoi "comizi" ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Matrix 3 è migliore del 2 ma niente di che: schiaffi schiaffi schiaffi e le macchine che alla fine diventano quasi delle sante ...

I film belli sono ben altri ...

----------

## DuDe

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Matrix 1 era accettabile ...
> 
> I film belli sono ben altri ...
> 
> 

 

Frebbre Da cavallo!!!!!   :Laughing: 

dai e' solo per sdrammatizzare!!!! io ancora non l'ho visto matrix 3 ma da cio' che scrivete, mi risparmio i 6 euro e li investo per altri film! 

 Sapete che ridanno Alien al cine con aggiunte varie? 

Io ho il cofanetto e nel secondo be' ci sono scene interessantissime! 

Altra notiziola, a chi piace Band Of Brothers il 18 novembre esce il cofanetto in DVD 6 dvd con tutti i 10 episodi della compagnia easy 

Quello me lo compro!

----------

## _Echelon_

 *koma wrote:*   

> Chi ha visto il tre? Io l'ho visto ora... in una parola lo descriverei come il miglior film che ho visto.

 

Concordo, secondo me Matrix revolutions è il miglior film che abbiano mai girato, come storia, come effetti.. al 100%  :Smile: 

(E lo ritengo migliore anche del primo Matrix)

----------

## Alakhai

 *_Echelon_ wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   Chi ha visto il tre? Io l'ho visto ora... in una parola lo descriverei come il miglior film che ho visto. 
> 
> Concordo, secondo me Matrix revolutions è il miglior film che abbiano mai girato, come storia, come effetti.. al 100% 
> 
> (E lo ritengo migliore anche del primo Matrix)

 

non capisci niente daniè

hahuauhahu   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## _Echelon_

Potevi semplicemente dire la tua... sempre tu abbia 1 idea precisa (cosa che dubito   :Cool:  )

----------

## Diggs

Personalmente ritengo che se avessero fatto solo il primo era meglio...

Ehehe il business è business eheheh.

----------

## RenfildDust

Mi rendo conto che dopo il megasuccesso meritato del primo, con gli altri è stato difficile non deludere le aspettative... Da parte mia posso dire che non sono rimasto deluso. Anche se nel terzo è venuto a mancare l'elemto sorpresa dei primi due: Nel primo, prima sembra che Neo non sia l'eletto invece poi lo è (Morpheus: "Una cosa è conoscere la via giusta.. e un'altraè imboccarla!"). Nel secondo l'eletto si rivela essere solo un sistema di controllo.

A me non mi hanno deluso nessuno dei due, anche se alla fine del terzo il combattimento tra Neo e Smith l'anno girato alla DragonBall.

PS: Ma è possibile che nessuno a notato che prima di aprire una ssh come root Trinity esegue una nmpa per vedere quale porta è aperta nel server a cui si sta connettendo?

----------

## hardskin1

oooollldddd

http://images.insecure.org/nmap/images/matrix/

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Sparker

Nessuno ha visto Animatrix?

Sono 8 cortometraggi a cartoni animati

Del primo non vi dico niente per non rovinare la sorpresa   :Wink: 

Il 2° ed il 3° sono praticamente Matrix Zero, è quasi un obbligo vederli!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Nessuno ha visto Animatrix?
> 
> Sono 8 cortometraggi a cartoni animati
> 
> Del primo non vi dico niente per non rovinare la sorpresa  
> ...

 

Il primo e' stupendo dico solo questo.

----------

## emix

Bè, visto che ci sono  :Smile: 

Il PRIMO è un capolavoro, e su questo penso siano tutti d'accordo. Se proprio volevano continuarlo, il secondo e il terzo potevano condensarli in un unico film in quanto li ho trovati spesso noiosi. Per quanto riguarda gli effetti speciali... rispetto, mai visto niente di simile. Molto bello l'inseguimento in autostrada del secondo episodio. Bellissimo inoltre il dialogo tra Neo e l'architetto, sempre nel secondo.

Una nota positiva anche per il finale, per niente scontato.

In linea di massima una buona storia, ma non da giustificare 8 ore di film... troppi combattimenti.

----------

## bsolar

Assurda la scena dell'invasione delle seppie. Ad un certo punto c'era uno sciame di quei cosi che svolazzava avanti e indietro senza fare molto a parte farsi ammazzare da quegli strani golem che penso sono stati concepiti la prima volta da Leonardo... non il massimo dell'originalità.  :Razz: 

Tutto sommato un film discreto, non certamente all'altezza delle aspettative (come il 2 tra l'altro, che però tra i due giudico leggermente migliore).

----------

